# Epson L310 for T printing?



## crazypanda (May 1, 2016)

Hello All,

will the Epson L310 do the job? 


https://www.epson.eu/products/printers/inkjet-printers/consumer/epson-l310

a bit confused on this matter.

I want to buy this printer to print colorful T shirts ( i was told that for polyaster i need to do sublimatioin? can it work for both?

. up until now i am using plotter cut vinyls, now i want to diversify with transfer paper and prited designs.



Thank you for your help


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

ha, love the ad! and if you throw sublimation ink through that you can 'say goodbye to your printer' as well. (though there is always a genius who uses one day in day out for the last 10 years)
There is no cheapo route. buy a Ricoh which is designed around Sawgrass sublimation ink and start printing beautiful prints right away after installing the free 'powerdriver' prog.
less hassle less down time, an initial hit on your wallet and a better ROI with satisfied customers.


----------

